# Media?



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

I currently have an Eheim 2215 and an AC70. The Eheim has 2 types of Bio and a few fine and corse pads. The AC70 from bottom to top has a sponge, filter floss, sponge and a bio max bag onstop. I'm picking up another AC70 tomorrow, what media would you sugguest?

Tank is a 40G long sticked with a solo elong.


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

e46markus said:


> I currently have an Eheim 2215 and an AC70. The Eheim has 2 types of Bio and a few fine and corse pads. The AC70 from bottom to top has a sponge, filter floss, sponge and a bio max bag onstop. I'm picking up another AC70 tomorrow, what media would you sugguest?
> 
> Tank is a 40G long sticked with a solo elong.


I dont know why your getting another filter! Ur Eheim alone would be sufficient enough! its rated for a 93 gallon tank which is more than twice ur tank size! plus your ac! another filter would be over over kill!! i say just stick with what u have and don't waste ur money! Especially cause u only have 1 small fish! Not much waste is produced!


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Agreed, no need for more filtration.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Well a friend of mine is selling it for $25, didn't think it'd hurt.


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

I would just buy it and store it


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

kanito107 said:


> I would just buy it and store it


True.

Might just do that, probably will be upgrading to a larger tank for the elong down the road anyways.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If you going to upgrade...it doesnt hurt to put it on and get it cycled. That way you can transfer the eheim and one of the 70's to the new tank and still have enough filtration on the 40


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

e46markus said:


> I would just buy it and store it


True.

Might just do that, probably will be upgrading to a larger tank for the elong down the road anyways.
[/quote]
Well if u do upgrade I would fill up the Eheim with bio max and the ac will minimal bio to use as power filters to circulate more water and assign the Eheim for the bio load since it holds the most.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

The upgrade won't be for a while though.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Piranha feeder said:


> I would just buy it and store it


True.

Might just do that, probably will be upgrading to a larger tank for the elong down the road anyways.
[/quote]
Well if u do upgrade I would fill up the Eheim with bio max and the ac will minimal bio to use as power filters to circulate more water and assign the Eheim for the bio load since it holds the most.
[/quote]

I would still keep one of the mech sponges before the bio. That way you almost never have to rinse the bio.


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

If you had it why wouldn't you run it? What if you need to make a hospital tank in a hurry? For $25 NOT putting in your tank would be bad advice...


----------

